# Rochester, NY to Myrtle Beach, SC



## Penny12899 (Mar 26, 2010)

Does anyone have a good route from NY to Myrtle Beach for a 5th wheeler? Mapquest is showing 95 and the last time I drove a regular car three years ago on that road was horrible. There were more potholes and cracks.... Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: Rochester, NY to Myrtle Beach, SC

Of course Mapquest is gonna tell you 95, but your right about the condition of the road.  I have not driven it in a few years, but I doubt much better.  You might try telling Mapquest you want to travel local roads or not interstate.  Not sure you can, but maybe try.


----------



## keithb (Mar 27, 2010)

RE: Rochester, NY to Myrtle Beach, SC

Hi Penny 
I have two options for you.  The mountain route or the coast route.  I am not saying the coast route is fast. 
Mountain route:
1. From Hagerstown, Md. take I-81 South to I-77 South
2. I-77 South to Charlotte, N.C.
3. From Charlotte take Route 74 East to Monroe, N.C.
4. From Monroe take Route 601 south to Pageland, S.C. then route 151 to Darlington, S.C. 
5. Route 401 to Florence, S.C.
6. Route 78 to Myrtle Beach. 

Coast route:
1.  From Hagerstown, Md. take I-81 to Strasburg, Va.
2.  Take I-66 to Marshall at Rt. 17
3.  Take Rt. 17 all the way to Myrtle Beach, S.C.

Other Options:
     Option 1:
1.  Take I-66 to I-495 South to I-95 South to Florence, S.C. 
2. Rt. 78 to Myrtle Beach, S.C.
     Option 2:
1.  I-81 South to I-64 East to I-95 South to Richmond
2.  I-95 south to Florence, S.C.
3.  Route 78 east to Myrtle Beach, Ca.

Hope  this helps.
Keith


----------



## dajbrune (Sep 24, 2010)

Re: Rochester, NY to Myrtle Beach, SC

Just did that exact trip
81 to 77 to 26 then 95 to St. Simons Is. Ga.--My suggestion is to do 95 and go through Washington on a Sunday--The 81 trip was horrible. Lots of Mountains--steep climbs and down slopes. took us 4 hours longer with lots of white knuckle driving thanks to all the truckers passing at 80 while I was doing 45 up the hills.  Lots of construction with single lanes for miles. Take my advice you'll appreciate it. 

Don B


----------

